# Runny nose



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi what do I do if I think my baby sulucta tortoise is starting to have the runny nose syndrome???


----------



## Destben (Apr 10, 2018)

Take your baby to a vet. It might be that they have a respiratory infection.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

I don't have a vet


----------



## Destben (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> I don't have a vet


Look up exotic vets in your area and call and ask if they do tortoise care.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

How much will it cost??


----------



## Destben (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> How much will it cost??


Depends on the vet and what they prescribe. In the mean time increase your enclosure temperatures to the high 80s (Fahrenheit). This will help your tortoise fight sickness. But he will need antibiotics if it is a respiratory infection.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

Is there any way I can buy antibiotics ?


----------



## Destben (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> Is there any way I can buy antibiotics ?


we are not sure what it is so I wouldn't just buy antibiotics. A vet needs to diagnose your tortoise.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

Got it thanks


----------



## zovick (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> I don't have a vet



This fellow is an exotics vet and is highly recommended by other exotic vets that I know personally:

Paul Raiti
17 W Grand St
Mount Vernon, New York 10552-2146
914-664-2784


----------



## Jay Bagley (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> Is there any way I can buy antibiotics ?


I know how much you want to help your little guy, but I don't think buying antibiotics without having your tortoise diagnosed would be a very good idea. I think you would need a vet to first properly diagnose, and properly dose medication.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

Ok thanx


----------



## Destben (Apr 10, 2018)

Could you tell us about your enclosure so that we can try and pin point what caused it so it doesn’t happen again


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

Exo terra low large


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 10, 2018)

To far for me to travel


----------



## Tom (Apr 10, 2018)

yitzysturtles said:


> Hi what do I do if I think my baby sulucta tortoise is starting to have the runny nose syndrome???


Raise your temperatures.

RIs are usually caused by low temps, especially at night. I see two white lights, a purple one and a florescent tube, but I don't see any night heat. You need a CHE, or two, set on a thermostat to keep your ambient above 80 day and night all over the entire enclosure. For a tortoise showing RI symptoms, keep temps above 85 day and night. Ambient should climb into the 90s during the day, plus a 100 degree basking area. You will probably need to cover the top to keep the heat and humidity in. Soak daily for at least 30-40 minutes with this increased heat. Keep the heat up until two weeks after symptoms disappear. Then you can start letting ambient drop back down to 80 at night.

Your life would be much easier and your tortoise's life better with a closed chamber.


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 11, 2018)

What is a che 
And what type of thermostat


----------



## yitzysturtles (Apr 11, 2018)

What should I cover the top with I have a exo terra low large terrarium


----------

